# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Sambria: Night and Day

## XCali

Hello there everyone!  :Very Happy: 

I hope you all have been having a great day. 

I can probably go on and on and add a boatload more stuff to the map, but I decided today that this is the final. Maybe one day I will expand on it. For now, I am happy. 

The story behind this map goes back years. I wrote my book Nights of Sambria And the Wish of light, but I always wanted to realise my vision for one of its maps, at the very least. Though, technically, this map is west of where the first book plays off. As, realising that part of the world comes with different challenges, partly because of the twist in the first half of the book. Secondly, after the first one, a lot of story would play out on this side of the world. So, there were reasons.  :Razz:  But, that said, I've been dreaming of doing this map justice for quite a time. 

Problem was, a big part of played around what happened at night. Another big challenge.  :Razz:  Though, I finally got it ticking towards what I wanted for it and also ironed out the style I want to do my Continental maps as a bonus.

Another thing about this map. I am a big fan of RPGs, so I wanted this map to have many mysteries for that kind of thing. I want adventures to happen.  :Razz:  I would actually very much want to know if there is anyone who would want to have a run of a campaign on this map?  :Question: 

-----------------------------------------------
Program used: GIMP (2.10)
Program used for Labelling: GIMP (2.10)

Once the sun sets, the lands become far more dangerous, the lights beckons for those that wish to say safe. But, beware, there are some things out there that have learned to imitate the safety of the light only to ambush the unwary.

Nights of Sambria


Days of Sambria


EDIT: As you would see later in the thread, I updated the maps just a bit. Here is the Night v2:

----------


## arsheesh

Great work XCali.  There are so many fun elements in these maps.  I believed I mentioned this in the WIP but I like how you've done the trees, the time you spent rendering them really paid off, they look very nice.  I also like the lighting effects of the night piece, especially those little pixies or fireflies or whatever they are that you've sprinkled here and there.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Kellerica

I really like how you are developing a style that is extremely clearly _you_ - I don't believe I've ever seen a map quite like this before. You know how much I like darker tones, so the night view in particular looks sweet to my eyes. And just the idea of having a separate night and day view is a really cool idea in general. 

If I had to nitpick on something, I'd say the scale is maybe placed a tad oddly. Looking at the whole piece, I think it probably is at the exact halfway point of the image, but with the islands so close on one side and further away on the other, it still ends up looking like it's unevenly placed. I'd maybe move it to the bottom, as there is more empty space to the left of the compass. 

Like I said, a very unique map and interesting style. Congrats on finishing this, I'd imagine it took quite a while to complete.

----------


## XCali

> Great work XCali.  There are so many fun elements in these maps.  I believed I mentioned this in the WIP but I like how you've done the trees, the time you spent rendering them really paid off, they look very nice.  I also like the lighting effects of the night piece, especially those little pixies or fireflies or whatever they are that you've sprinkled here and there.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thank you.  :Smile:  I had fun going to work on each element of the map. And yeah, I was happy with the trees too. 




> I really like how you are developing a style that is extremely clearly _you_ - I don't believe I've ever seen a map quite like this before. You know how much I like darker tones, so the night view in particular looks sweet to my eyes. And just the idea of having a separate night and day view is a really cool idea in general. 
> 
> If I had to nitpick on something, I'd say the scale is maybe placed a tad oddly. Looking at the whole piece, I think it probably is at the exact halfway point of the image, but with the islands so close on one side and further away on the other, it still ends up looking like it's unevenly placed. I'd maybe move it to the bottom, as there is more empty space to the left of the compass. 
> 
> Like I said, a very unique map and interesting style. Congrats on finishing this, I'd imagine it took quite a while to complete.


Ah, thanks a bunch.  :Very Happy:  I am glad you liked it. 

Regarding the scale, I really see what you are getting at. I had a difficult choice to make. I really really wanted the Angler Fish Monster in the Dark sea and because of that I couldn't place my compass there. And because I couldn't place my compass there, I had to find a more symmetrical place to add them both. Thus the whole dead centre of them both. 

Still, I feel I can maybe see if it would work at the bottom left. It might really.  :Question:  

Thank you for the feedback, really. (Nitpicking is welcome, because it gets one to consider different things and experiment maybe to see if can work a different way.)  :Smile:

----------


## Ratapult

> Hello there everyone! 
> 
> I hope you all have been having a great day. 
> 
> I can probably go on and on and add a boatload more stuff to the map, but I decided today that this is the final. Maybe one day I will expand on it. For now, I am happy. 
> 
> The story behind this map goes back years. I wrote my book Nights of Sambria And the Wish of light, but I always wanted to realise my vision for one of its maps, at the very least. Though, technically, this map is west of where the first book plays off. As, realising that part of the world comes with different challenges, partly because of the twist in the first half of the book. Secondly, after the first one, a lot of story would play out on this side of the world. So, there were reasons.  But, that said, I've been dreaming of doing this map justice for quite a time. 
> 
> Problem was, a big part of played around what happened at night. Another big challenge.  Though, I finally got it ticking towards what I wanted for it and also ironed out the style I want to do my Continental maps as a bonus.
> ...




Im liking the moonlit look to the black inkyness if the terrain - it adds a tonne of character :/)


Thankyou for the share

----------


## XCali

> I’m liking the moonlit look to the black inkyness if the terrain - it adds a tonne of character :/)
> 
> 
> Thankyou for the share


Thank you!  :Very Happy: 
I'm glad you like it.

----------


## Bogie

Love the colors in the day version!!

----------


## XCali

> Love the colors in the day version!!


Thanks Bogie.  :Smile: 

Hey, you're big on the TTRPG stuff, I was wondering what kind of things is helpful on a region or continent map for a campaign? I hoping to create something that enhances that experience.

----------


## ThomasR

That's a map with strong character and the amount of details is pretty impressive ! The night/day touch is a great one. All in all a great and original map  :Wink:

----------


## XCali

> That's a map with strong character and the amount of details is pretty impressive ! The night/day touch is a great one. All in all a great and original map


Thank you so much!  :Very Happy:  I really appreciate it.

----------


## Southern Crane

I can't pass along more reputation to you yet but this day and night style is truly wonderful plus I love the ambience here.

----------


## XCali

> I can't pass along more reputation to you yet but this day and night style is truly wonderful plus I love the ambience here.


Thanks anyway  :Wink:  Also, thanks for the kind words.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi XCali. What's the story behind the glowing trees? I thought it was lamps and towns before I zoomed in. The map is really interesting, especially the unusual detail, like whatever it is that lurks in the bottom left corner.

----------


## Pomb

I agree with the posts above, it's a great map congrats. I love the day night treatment, it's beautiful.

----------


## XCali

> Hi XCali. What's the story behind the glowing trees? I thought it was lamps and towns before I zoomed in. The map is really interesting, especially the unusual detail, like whatever it is that lurks in the bottom left corner.


Oh! I don't if I missed these posts, sorry about not replying.  :Smile: 
The glowing trees are called Morning Trees, they come in all shapes and sizes, also different kinds of trees. It becomes clear the trees that become Morning trees are not bound to a single species of trees, but by the energy of the world that entwines itself with them. There are many mysteries around them, one being why a lot of monsters of the night fear the light from the trees and the utility they grant regarding the affinity items in the world. If you are curious, you can read my web novel of the same name, NoS.  :Smile: 
The detail in the bottom left corner is the Lantern Fish that roam the waters of the dark sea, though instead of small fish, they are quite monstrous.





> I agree with the posts above, it's a great map congrats. I love the day night treatment, it's beautiful.


Glad you like it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## XCali

Hi there, I wanted to update this thread just a bit. I wanted to have my night map pop just a bit more and it ended up looking quite a bit more like I wanted it too, so boosted the day version too, but let me know if it works better for you all?  :Very Happy: 

Also, can any D&D fans tell me if maps like this would work well for a campaign?

----------


## Bogie

> Thanks Bogie. 
> 
> Hey, you're big on the TTRPG stuff, I was wondering what kind of things is helpful on a region or continent map for a campaign? I hoping to create something that enhances that experience.


Oh man!  I lost track of this one and it has taken me a year to answer your question, Sorry!
You have designed this map with a good balance of the things I like in a campaign map.  Lots of varied terrain, if I need a swamp there may be one nearby or the terrain leaves me room to add it where I need it.
You have detailed some cities and other features to give me a starting point and some places to go, but left me lots of room to add the cities and towns as the party finds them.  If I find a random adventure I want to run I can easily find a nearby place to locate it.
So I guess the main thing I like is a good looking map with a decent amount of details and yet the flexibility to customize it!
And you nailed it with this great map!

----------


## Bretton

Ha, when I first saw this I thought it was some Monkey Island 2 map  :Very Happy:  The colour palette is really similar -which means I like it.
Even the font reminds me to it.
Think it's a very good map, by the way.

----------


## XCali

> Oh man!  I lost track of this one and it has taken me a year to answer your question, Sorry!
> You have designed this map with a good balance of the things I like in a campaign map.  Lots of varied terrain, if I need a swamp there may be one nearby or the terrain leaves me room to add it where I need it.
> You have detailed some cities and other features to give me a starting point and some places to go, but left me lots of room to add the cities and towns as the party finds them.  If I find a random adventure I want to run I can easily find a nearby place to locate it.
> So I guess the main thing I like is a good looking map with a decent amount of details and yet the flexibility to customize it!
> And you nailed it with this great map!


Thank you so much for this feedback! Really it is incredibly useful. I've been quite keen on learning what I need do with my maps to make it 'Adventure' friendly.  :Razz:  It means a lot to get a few hints. 




> Ha, when I first saw this I thought it was some Monkey Island 2 map  The colour palette is really similar -which means I like it.
> Even the font reminds me to it.
> Think it's a very good map, by the way.


Hehe, monkey Island, quite the blast from the past  :Very Happy: 
And thank you!

----------

